# In-game epicness



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 15, 2009)

Post your most epic moments in the games.

Mine just happened with Ditto.

Faced off against some guy on a Wi-Fi battle room with a Gengar. Ditto used Transform, and lo and behold, the Gengar had Imprison and Shadow Claw.

Next one up was Misdreavus, and switched over to Blaziken. The Misdeavus had Aerial Ace and what I suspect is an Expert Belt. Switched over to Ditto again and guess what. She had Imprison.

Third one was Duskull. Switched to Luxray then back to Ditto, hoping for a hat trick. Once again, Imprison.

Next battle was both Lati and Milotic. I lost. But all worth it for that epic moment.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mmm... Well, this was more an epic fail on my part than anything, but it was still hilarious.

My brother and I were having a double battle. He had three Pokemon left, I had two. One of his Pokemon (Torterra, was it?) was sleeping, so I went after his Garchomp. Floatzel gave him an Ice Fang, and lo and behold, she froze him. His Torterra was at half health from a Grass Knot from my Victreebel, so I figured that I would win for once. This made me... a little careless, to say the least, and I accidentally killed my own Victreebel with an Ice Fang with a bit of overzealous tapping. The Garchomp thawed out the next turn and proceeded to gut my Floatzel alive.
Well, there went my win. =x


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll just say this:

Battling Lance on first runthrough of Gold (I think I was 6). Each has one Pokemon left. My underleveled Togetic was all I had, and it was against the Lv.50 Dragonite. Then this happens:

Togetic used Metronome!
Togetic used Blizzard!
A critical hit!
It's super-effective!
Dragonite was frozen solid!

Then...

Togetic used Metronome!
Togetic used Aeroblast!
A critical hit!
Dragonite fainted!


That has to be my only ever lucky Pokemon moment. Nowadays I almost always wind-up losing matches because of getting hit by very unlikely status conditions at the wrong moment.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 15, 2009)

On PBR random WiFi (not really in-game, but whatever), I was just finishing up a double battle, and I only had one Pokemon left, Kingler. My opponent had Shedinja and Smergle out and were is last two Pokemon. Kingler was hurt pretty bad, so I was certain I was gonna lose. I decided to at least kill Shedinja if Smergle didn't kill Kingler first. So I selected Rock Slide and waited for the final turn to unfold. To my surprise, Smergle didn't attack! My opponent thought he would be sneaky and made Smergle Transform into Shedinja, apparently thinking Kingler couldn't hurt it. I wish I saw the look on his face when that Rock Slide decimated his last two Pokemon. A proud win, indeed.

My Muk OHKO'd a Rayquaza with Ice Punch. Not too epic, but funny as hell to watch. The guy disconnected right after.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 16, 2009)

The existence of my shiny Fearow. This was the very first file in any of my Pokémon games where I had committed to using Fearow instead of Pidgeot; had I gone with Pidgeot the Spearow I caught would have gone straight to the box and stayed there. Instead, after catching Goldenwing I boxed the Fearow I was already using and trained the shiny to the level of my main team. Now she's the highest level of my team, at 67.

The same shiny Fearow (guess shinies are lucky in more ways than one xD) proceeded to pull off an awesome luck-based hit later on: I was battling a trainer with a Magnemite east of Vermilion. Of course this was a normal trainer battle, and it wasn't as impressive as if I were out of Pokémon and healing items and on the E4 champion or something, but I still remember it. I didn't feel like switching the Fearow out, even though she was at low enough health that the Magnemite would definitely kill her if it used Thundershock again. Furthermore, the only way she would be able to kill it in one turn is if she got a crit. Pursuit isn't any more likely to get a crit than any other move.

What, exactly, are the odds of hitting through paralysis and confusion for a crit? Because that's _exactly what happened._


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 16, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> What, exactly, are the odds of hitting through paralysis and confusion for a crit? Because that's _exactly what happened._


.0234475, or 3/128. low.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2009)

Some serious in-game epicness:

I had just finished catching a Mareep in the Valley Windworks and had flown back to the Pokémon League so that I could head into Victory Road and catch a Lapras. My team consisted of: my main Scyther (paralyzed from False Swiping the Mareep), my main Empoleon, my main Houndoom, my main Noctowl, a Bellossom that I was training to level 100 (which was currently around the level of the rest of my team), and a Pichu I'd caught in the Trophy Garden but had forgotten to put away. I walked into the Pokémon League building to heal Scyther before heading out, but I wasn't really focused on the game and walked right into the League itself by mistake. I didn't want to turn off, because I'd caught a few rare Pokémon since I'd last saved. My pride won't let me lose to escape the Pokémon League, though. I also had the misfortune of not having my Leafeon with her godly Defense and Attack (which was better than my Scyther's) or my Pikachu (which didn't actually do much except that I'd try to get Statichax to paralyze Garchomp). Except... in place of Leafeon I had a fairly good Bellossom with Leaf Storm, Sleep Powder and Leaf Blade. Plus I conveniently had a Static Pichu on me from that capture! So I decided to attempt the League anyway.

... Currently facing Cynthia. EDIT: I just won. My Static Pichu helped kill Garchomp. <3


----------



## ungulateman (Sep 11, 2009)

Hehehehe. I remember taking on the E4 in Ruby, when I was a noob, and killing Drake's Salamence with Sky Uppercut after it used Fly. ^_^

I lost though, as my next highest levelled Pokemon was like, Lv.37...

More recently, bashing up the E4 in Platinum with my mighty Empoleon sweeping everybody, unless I felt nice for once.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 12, 2009)

ungulateman said:


> Hehehehe. I remember taking on the E4 in Ruby, when I was a noob, and killing Drake's Salamence with Sky Uppercut after it used Fly. ^_^
> 
> I lost though, as my next highest levelled Pokemon was like, Lv.37...
> 
> More recently, bashing up the E4 in Platinum with my mighty Empoleon sweeping everybody, unless I felt nice for once.


Sky Uppercut is indeed epic.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 14, 2009)

My strangest battle ever(P.S. I normally have so much bad luck that a level 100 metagross belonging me would lose against a level 1. Ralts) was in the battle tower- I had so much luck I jumped and shouted 'Yuppie', trigerring the bad luck. Anyway, my Blaziken fought against an altaria, and it used fly. My blaziken had a noobish attack set from the 3rd gen., namely a hyper beam, sky uppercut and flame kick(deleted cut).
I decided that I will lose anyway, so I used sky uppercut- to my surprise it hit it, critical hit, and KO'ed it in the sky. 
I definitly dont want to see it when the altaria falls from the sky...
Current attacks are 'brave bird', 'flareblitz', 'hyper beam', and the AWSOME 'Sky uppercut'.

The BEST Pwnage ever(And only now i realized the two were Adamant! I tohught they were hardy cuz i have german plat. =,(  ) Was when i had a double battle, Gible and Turtwig versus Mamoswine and charizard. Turtwig and Gible had quick claws, and for some miraclous reasons, both activated them- Gible beat Charizard with a single Dragon rush(it was good to give both 100 attack EV's!), and turtwig beat Mamoswine with Razor leaf. That was a strange battle, but the victory was fun nontheless.


----------



## Mustardear (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a lot of epic fails in the Battle Castle (one game, I missed Hypnosis twice and the enemy got the boost from AncientPower twice in a row) but I think my most epic win moment would be when I was fighting Giovanni in Blue. He sent out his Kangaskhan. I knew it was going to be hard to beat but I went for Counter to see how much he would do. He used a Guard Spec. on his Kangaskhan so I expected Counter to fail. Nope, it OHKO'd. Apparently, if the opponent doesn't attack and you use Counter, the damage is carried over from the turn before


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, that was likely fixed in later generations. Ah well, as long as you won. :D


----------



## Mustardear (Jan 7, 2010)

The other day I beat Gary's final team on Pokemon Blue with a Level 51 Pidgeot, 3 Max Potions and a TON of luck. I mimicked Psychic from Alakazam to beat Rhydon.

EDIT: I just had another epic moment. I was playing Colosseum and I was near the start of the game. I had decided to deposit my Umbreon and just have Espeon for a bit of a challenge. Bad move. Anyway, I was fighting Cipher Peon Verde in Phenac City. I had Espeon and he had Bayleef and another Pokémon. The Bayleef was doing about half my Espeon's health alone and the other Pokémon was getting me HP down even further. I was out of options so I just threw a Great Ball at Bayleef, which was at full health with no status.

Shake 1 - "Wouldn't it be funny if this actually worked?"
Shake 2 - "This isn't going to work!"
Shake 3 - "OK game, now you're just teasing me."
Catch!

I then sent out Bayleef and won the match from the brink of defeat.


----------

